# HILFE! 4 Gewinnt Spiel



## JulianaK (13. Okt 2016)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
wir, 3 Mädels studieren an der Uni Hildesheim und hatten im vergangenen Semester den Kurs 'Java'. Um den Kurs zu bestehen sollten wir uns zum Ende hin  ein Projekt ausdenken und erstellen,  wir haben uns für das Erstellen des Spiels '_4 Gewinnt_' entschieden, allerdings war uns von Anfang an klar, dass wir das nicht alleine hinbekommen würden, das das Gelernte aus dem Kurs dazu einfach nicht ausreicht.  Wir haben bis jetzt schon von drei Personen Hilfe bekommen, diese haben sich allerdings nicht an unsere Vorgaben gehalten und nun sind wir an dem Punkt, dass das Projekt schon längst fertig und abgegeben sein sollte. 
Unsere Frage an Euch ist nun: _Hat jemand Zeit und Lust_ uns bei unserem Projekt zu unterstützen, also es _mit uns zusammen zu erstellen_ (wäre hilfreich, wenn die Person aus Hildesheim oder Hannover kommt) oder es für uns zu erstellen und so zu erklären, dass wir es vortragen könnten (alle Informationen wie das Projekt aufgebaut sein soll, was dazu gehört etc bekommt ihr dann von uns), dann meldet Euch doch bitte. Natürlich würden wir Euch für eure Hilfe auch bezahlen 

Bis dahin, 

Liebste Grüße 
Juliana, Julia und Kristin


----------



## Xyz1 (13. Okt 2016)

Und, ist das jetzt von Vorteil, wenn drei Mädchen das schreiben- anstatt anonym? Was soll das?


----------



## JulianaK (14. Okt 2016)

Dieses Forum war ein Tipp um Hilfe zu bekommen niemand von uns kennt sich hier aus kein Grund unfreundlich zu werden, wenn du nicht helfen magst/  kannst dann kommentier es doch bitte auch nicht.


----------



## Robat (14. Okt 2016)

Ich kenne eure Vorstellungen noch nicht aber grundsätzlich bestünde Interesse. 
Komme zwar nicht aus Hanover - sollte aber kein Problem sein, denke ich.

Einfach mal per PN melden.


----------



## JulianaK (14. Okt 2016)

Vorab noch Informationen, falls jemand von euch uns helfen möchte: 
das Projekt muss UTF 8 kodiert sein
und ganz wichtig: Die Applikation soll in JAVA FX programmiert werden


----------



## Jardcore (14. Okt 2016)

Ich weiß es ist nicht hilfreich, aber wieso kommt ihr denn erst jetzt damit?
Möglicherweise wäre es hilfreich gewesen sich einfach mal mit der Materie auseinander zu setzten.

Und ihr mögt vielleicht nicht die Java Spoks sein, dennoch ist 4 Gewinnt keine große Sache.
Google spuckt zu "vier gewinnt programmieren" 33.800 Ergebnisse aus. 

Dinge die mir dazu sofort einfallen sind:
MVC : Model View Controller.
Ihr braucht dann wahrscheinlich eine Spieler Klasse, ein Spielfeld, ein Controller und eine View.
Durch eine Timeline kann man in JavaFX einen GameLoop darstellen.

Und am besten wird einem hier geholfen, wenn man einen Teil der Arbeit die man selbst gemacht hat, schon mal teilt. Dann können wir Hilfestellung geben und ihr könnt all eure Fragen dazu stellen.
Und vor Allem können dann schnell eine Vielzahl an Personen helfen.
Das Problem ist nur... heute ist Freitag, der wahrscheinlichst schlechteste Tag dafür.


----------



## Jardcore (14. Okt 2016)

Könntest du das Pflichtenheft hier einmal anonymisiert vorzeigen?


----------



## JulianaK (14. Okt 2016)

Klar kann ich machen! Hier der so ziemlich wichtigste Ausschnitt als Screenshot, hoffentlich kann man es lesen. 
Und für alle anderen: Wir suchen bereits seit Juli jemanden aber die Personen die sich daran versucht haben, haben es leider nicht nach den Vorgaben des Pflichtenhefts erstellt. Da bei uns in der Uni Java nicht direkt weitergeführt wird sind wir nicht darauf angewiesen uns Wissen und Fähigkeiten dahingehend zu erarbeiten und suchen nun verzweifelt Hilfe das Projekt fertig zu bekommen und damit den Kurs abzuschließen. Wir wissen, dass viele das komisch finden oder nicht verstehen können aber unser Fokus liegt gerade wirklich nur darin, das Projekt zu erstellen, vorzutragen und damit den Kurs zu beenden. Falls also jemand helfen kann und mag, bitte bei uns melden. 
Bis dahin Viele Grüße


----------



## AndiE (14. Okt 2016)

Helfen würde ich ja auch, aber dann öffentlich. Wie weit seid ihr denn? Es ist von Meilensteinen die Rede- Welche habt ihr bereits bewältigt. Existiert eine Usestory oder so etwas schon? Der Paketaufbau ist ja vorgeschrieben.


----------



## klauskarambulut (14. Okt 2016)

JulianaK hat gesagt.:


> Dieses Forum war ein Tipp um Hilfe zu bekommen niemand von uns kennt sich hier aus kein Grund unfreundlich zu werden, wenn du nicht helfen magst/  kannst dann kommentier es doch bitte auch nicht.



Sehr wohl ein Grund unfreundlich zu werden.
Wenn das gelernte nicht ausreicht um den Kurs zu bestehen, dann reicht es nicht aus. Dann beschwert euch! Aber seid euch auch im klaren, dass man euch dann erklärt, dass ihr das was fehlt eben selbst lernen/erarbeiten müsst. Ist halt ein Studium und wenn man das nicht kann, weil man zu doof ist oder einem andere Dinge wichtiger sind, dann ist das vollkommen in Ordnung, aber dass heißt dann eben auch, dass es keinen Abschluss gibt. Heißt aber auch das man dann keine HOCHSCHULREIFE besitzt.

Und wenn man meint, dass die Zeit nicht reicht, dann verlegt man das ganze eben ein Semester nach hinten. Dann hat man genug Zeit zu lernen, wenn man es einrichten kann etwas weniger Zeit für Schminken, Kaffeetrinken, Tanzen, Ponyreiten und Schuhekaufen zu vergeuden. Das einzige was es dazu braucht ist die geheime Fähigkeit zu lesen. Ansonsten ist auch eine Ausbildung angesehen.

Aber vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der euch das für 3.000,- macht. Hoffe aber nichts desto trotz, dass ihr erwischt werdet und im hohen Bogen der UNI verwiesen werdet wie es sich gehört.

Ach ja, noch ein Pro-Tip, mach Projekte mit Leuten, die mehr Ahnung haben als du. Von denen du noch was lernen kannst und nicht mit deinen besten Freundinnen, die genauso überfordert sind.


----------



## JulianaK (14. Okt 2016)

Hey! 
Da du ziemlich unentspannt zu sein scheinst, versuch es doch selbst mal mit einer Runde Ponyreiten und einem guten Kaffee danach. Vielleicht geht es dir dann besser. Falls du vor hast dies hier nochmals zu kommentieren, spar dir doch bitte die Mühe. 
Beste Grüße


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Okt 2016)

JulianaK hat gesagt.:


> an der Uni Hildesheim und hatten im vergangenen Semester den Kurs 'Java'. Um den Kurs zu bestehen sollten wir uns zum Ende hin  ein Projekt ausdenken und erstellen,



Studiert ihr eigentlich irgendetwas in die Richtung (Naturwissenschaften/Ingenieurwissenschaften/Mathe/-Technik)? Oder ist das nur ein notwendiges Übel und ihr studiert z. B. Geisteswissenschaften?



JulianaK hat gesagt.:


> das das Gelernte aus dem Kurs dazu einfach nicht ausreicht.



Und an wenm liegt es dann?



JulianaK hat gesagt.:


> Wir haben bis jetzt schon von drei Personen Hilfe bekommen, diese haben sich allerdings nicht an unsere Vorgaben gehalten



Mehrere Möglichkeiten:
1. unfähig der Beteiligten, oder
2. keine Lust, das für Lau zu machen.



JulianaK hat gesagt.:


> _Hat jemand Zeit und Lust_ uns bei unserem Projekt zu unterstützen, also es _mit uns zusammen zu erstellen_ (wäre hilfreich, wenn die Person aus Hildesheim oder Hannover kommt)





JulianaK hat gesagt.:


> Dieses Forum war ein Tipp um Hilfe zu bekommen niemand von uns kennt sich hier aus kein Grund unfreundlich zu werden, wenn du nicht helfen magst/  kannst dann kommentier es doch bitte auch nicht.



Wer sagt denn, dass ich es nicht kann? Vielleicht habe ich keine Zeit/Lust? Oder vielleicht habe ich Zeit, aber keine Lust. Oder beides.

Also mal zusammengefasst: Ihr konntet mich nicht überzeugen, das für einen Stundenlohn von 150 Euro in einer Woche (40 Stunden), also 6.000 Euro, zu machen. Ich denke auch nicht, dass ihr so viel Geld habt.

Dann bleiben eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten (wie erwähnt):
1. nochmal machen,
2. jemanden finden, der es für weniger Geld macht.


----------



## JulianaK (15. Okt 2016)

Für unseren Studiengang ist es eher ein notwenidges Übel, Java wird nicht wietergeführt es sei denn, man wählt Kurse in diese Richtung, es ist aber kein Muss. Beide Beteiligten waren meiner Ansicht nach nicht unfähig sie haben nur einfach unsere Vorgaben nicht eingehalten, aus welchen Gründen auch immer und das führte dazu, dass wir mit ihren Projekten nichts anfangen konnten. Nebenbei haben wir jedem, den wir nach Hilfe gefragt haben immer Geld geboten, niemand musste das für Lau machen. Zudem weiß wohl jeder hier, dass er keine 6.000€ oder ähnliche Summen erwarten kann wenn er uns hilft, auch ein Grund weshalb wir uns hier an Leute wenden und keine Firmen aus dem Internet dafür gesucht haben, die wir uns eh nicht leisten könnten. Da du nicht helfen kannst oder willst oder beides ist das ja vollkommen i.O.


----------



## AndiE (15. Okt 2016)

Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig?? Ihr habt zwei funktionierende Projekte, aber die gefallen euch nicht? Und ihr könnt daraus kein Projekt basteln, dass "euren Vorgaben entspricht"?


----------



## tommysenf (15. Okt 2016)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> für einen Stundenlohn von 150 Euro in einer Woche


Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das jemand der für so etwas eine Woche braucht sicher keinen Stundenlohn von 150 Euro wert ist, sondern eher 8,50 wie ihn viele Werksstudenten bekommen, finde ich diese ganzen Diskussion hier völlig fehl am Platz.
Das ist ein Java Forum, jemand hat ein Java betreffendes Anliegen und wendet sich für entsprechende Hilfe hierher. Genau dafür ist es meiner Meinung nach gedacht. Den Leuten dann Vorwürfe zu machen oder moralische Grundsatzdiskussionen anzufangen schadet dem Ruf dieses Forums meiner Meinung nach nur.
Wenn einen das Thema nicht zusagt oder man nicht helfen kann ignoriert man den Post einfach und fertig ist, anstatt so etwas nur zu nutzen um sich zu Profilieren.

Zum Post an sich:
Ich würde euch raten sich mal im Informatikbereich eurer Uni umzuschauen ob sich da keiner findet mit dem Ihr das direkt vor Ort machen könnt das ist glaube ich zielführender...


----------



## JulianaK (15. Okt 2016)

@AndieE: Nein wir haben keine zwei funktioneirend Projekte. Beide Projekte sind nur halb fertig aber nicht nach den Vorgaben unseres Pflichtenheftes erstellt worden, als z.B mit anderen also falschen Programmen erstellt worden etc. Daher können wir damit nichts anfangen und leider auch nichts daraus basteln oder ähnliches.

@tommysenf: Danke für deinen Beitrag, das sehen wir genau so und hatten nicht damit gerechnet hier statt Hilfe so viele negative Kommentare zu ernten.
Wir haben uns schon an der Uni umgehört, nahezu alles und jeden haben wir schon gefragt, daher war dieses Forum hier für uns eine Art letzte Chance um eventuell Hilfe zu bekommen.


----------



## thecain (15. Okt 2016)

Ich bin gerne bereit zu helfen. Aber wenn dann hier im Forum und zu konkreten Fragen.

Ich helfe gerne jemandem der Java lernen will, wenn es für euch nur ein Müssen ist könnt ihr damit wohl wenig anfangen und ich habe auch nichts davon. Vielleicht findet ihr ja einen Studenten der über paar € froh ist.


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Okt 2016)

tommysenf hat gesagt.:


> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das jemand der für so etwas eine Woche braucht sicher keinen Stundenlohn von 150 Euro wert ist, sondern eher 8,50 wie ihn viele Werksstudenten bekommen, finde ich diese ganzen Diskussion hier völlig fehl am Platz.


Daran merkt man, dass du keine Kostenabschätzung machst. Keiner legt sich Deadline so, dass sie nicht einzuhalten ist. Regel Nr. 1.

> Eigentlich könnte ich die 6.000 Euro vor Abzügen gut gebrauchen. <

Aber es ist etwas verwirrlich.
1. Es möchte dafür etwas investiert werden, dafür spricht: "Natürlich würden wir Euch für eure Hilfe auch bezahlen".
2. Es möchte nach kostenloser Hilfe gefragt werden, dafür spricht: Es wurde in Hausaufgaben gepostet und nicht unter "Stellenausschreibungen".
3. Es möchte ein bisschen von beiden, dafür spricht: Die bisherigen Beiträge lassen die Intention zu, es wird der Billigste für eine qualitativ gute Arbeit gesucht. Eigeninitiative praktisch null.

Wieso sollte das nicht hier diskutiert werden? Mit dem moralischen Aspekt habe ich doch noch gar nicht angefangen?

(In statum novum redigere habe ich sogar noch ein 4-Gewinnt "in der Schublade liegen" - allerdings wird es nicht "den Wünschen" der TOs genügen.)


----------



## tommysenf (15. Okt 2016)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Daran merkt man, dass du keine Kostenabschätzung machst.


Mein Schatz, ich habe sicherlich in meiner Beruflaufbahn wesentlich mehr Kostenabschätzungen als du. Als Freelancer oder Projektleiter kommt man da auch gar nicht herum. Und ich habe in 15 Jahren Projekterfahrung selbst in internationalen Großprojekten sehr sehr wenige Entwickler gesehen die einen Stundenlohn von 150 Euro aufrufen konnten. Und diese hatten Qualifikationen von denen du noch weit entfernt bist. Wenn du dein Studium beendet hast und mal etwas das wahre Leben kennengelernt hast können wir da gerne weiterdiskutieren...

@JulianaK hat ein ganz konkretes Anliegen formuliert, nämlich möglichst Hilfe vor Ort bei einem konkretem Java Projekt. Entweder man hat man hier Interesse zu helfen dann antwortet man darauf oder nicht dann lässt man es einfach sein. So einfach ist die Welt. Ich kann auch verstehen wenn jemand bereit ist in diesem Fall seine Hilfe nicht umsonst bereitzustellen. In dem Fall macht man einfach ein ERNSTHAFTES Angebot.



DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Es möchte nach kostenloser Hilfe gefragt werden, dafür spricht: Es wurde in Hausaufgaben gepostet und nicht unter "Stellenausschreibungen".


Erstens ist es ja nicht verboten nach kostenloser Hilfe zu Fragen und zweitens studiert nicht jeder vor seinem erstem Beitrag erst mal den kompletten Aufbau des Forums und Hausaufgaben ist in dem Fall ja nicht die unpassendste Kategorie. Man muss halt auch mal damit leben können das es nicht für jeden das höchste Ziel sein muss Java zu lernen. In meinen Fall war das zum Beispiel Elektrotechnik als Fach in meinem Studium. Hat mich nie interessiert, hab ich nie wirklich gerafft hab mich durch die Prüfung gerettet und trotzdem mein Studium sehr gut bestanden. Habe es in meinem Berufsleben auch nie wieder gebraucht...

Ich kann hier auch nicht sehen das etwas erschlichen oder erbettelte wurde. Im Gegenteil das Anliegen wurde klar und eindeutig und vor allem freundlich formuliert. Mann kann es gerne ignorieren wenn es einem nicht passt. Aber immer dieses heruntermachen oder immer gleich negative Intuitionen dem TE zu unterstellen nervt genauso wie die ständigen oberlehrerhaften Belehrungen. Eine Community lebt und wächst gerade durch die Freundlichkeit, gerade gegenüber Neulingen. Genauso wenig finde ich das man hier immer eine  "Forenpolizei" Forenbürgerwehr benötigt die kontrolliert ob eine Anfrage Formal korrekt und Gerechtfertigt ist. Dafür gibt es Mods. Ist man da anderer Meinung ignoriert man den Thread einfach. Das funktioniert schon seit den Tagen des Usenet als noch so etwas wie Netiquette herrschte...

Ich gehe ja auch nicht die Wochenzeitung durch und rufe bei allen Wohnungsannoncen an um ihnen mitzuteilen das ich mich nicht für die Wohnung interessiere...


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Okt 2016)

tommysenf hat gesagt.:


> Mein Schatz


Ne, danke, auf Männer stehe ich nicht.

Warum machst du das Projekt dann nicht einfach für die TOs? Wenn du gerne kostenlos/umsonst arbeitest? Whrs weil du außerdem noch moralische Bedenken hast.

Und mir doch egal, ob ich als Forenpolizei/Moralapostel angesehen werde. Wenn's der Leitung nicht gefällt, kann ich ja gesperrt werden.


----------



## tommysenf (15. Okt 2016)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Warum machst du das Projekt dann nicht einfach für die TOs? Wenn du gerne kostenlos/umsonst arbeitest?


Falls du es noch nicht verstanden hast, ich kritisiere nicht das jemand nicht helfen möchte bzw. nicht kostenlos helfen möchte. Auch meine Zeit lässt das nicht zu. Das finde ich völlig verständlich. Ich kritisiere den Ton und die Art wie mit solchen Umfragen umgegangen wird. Nebenbei bemerkt habe eigentlich laufend irgendso ein "Sozialprojekt" am laufen, da es mir Spaß macht anderen zu helfen schließlich hab ich auch mal angefangen und so etwas wie de.comp.lang.java war da echt ein Segen. Allerdings such ich mir nur die Themen raus wo ich denke dass ich konkret und schnell einen Mehrwert leisten kann. Für mehr ist halt selten Zeit. Und es kommt nicht oft vor, dass ich krank im Bett liege und genug Langeweile habe um auch mal so lange Texte zu tippen...
Ich hätte aus diesem Grund sogar Lust dazu allerdings habe ich hier einen Arbeitsrechner auf dem kein Java installiert ist und für den ich auch über keine Installationsrechte verfüge. Und eine grafische Anwendung mit nem Online Compiler zumal ich noch nie was mit JavaFX gemacht habe ist dann doch etwas umständlich.
Ich finde es halt nur immer Schade um jeden neuen User der so gleich am Anfang vergrault wird.


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Okt 2016)

Aus der "screenshot.pdf"
 
geht nicht hervor, was eigentlich gemacht werden soll.

Dort steht nur der übliche Usus, dass

Meilensteine und Methoden dokumentiert werden sollen,
es bestimmte Pakete geben soll,
es in JavaFX geschrieben werden soll (UI),
es normal formatiert und Konventionen sein soll,
...
Selbst, wer helfen wollte, findet keine Anforderungen oder Use Cases, etc.
Dort finde ich bestenfalls, "Welche Voraussetzungen müssen berücksichtigt werden?", etc.



tommysenf hat gesagt.:


> so gleich am Anfang vergrault wird.


Naja, ich sag einfach, wie es ist. Mit solchen realitätsbeschreibenden Beiträgen hätten die TOs rechnen können, wenn sie öffentlich hier nachfragen.
Dass das vom Tonfall her "zu hart" wäre, finde ich eigentlich nicht.

Also (mal ein Anbot zur Schlichtung):
Was habt ihr bis jetzt,
was funktioniert nicht,
wobei habt ihr welche Frage(n)?


----------



## JulianaK (15. Okt 2016)

@tommysenf 
Danke für deine Worte. 

Von Beginn an haben wir hier lediglich Hilfe gesucht das Ganze sollte nicht in einer derartigen Diskussion ausarten. Jeder kann über unseren Post denken was er will aber solange niemand konkret zu unserem Projekt Hilfe leisten kann oder will wäre es schön, davon abzusehen das hier weiter zu kommentieren. 
Ich denke es ist jetzt alles gesagt und wenn sich noch jemand findet der uns helfen kann und möchte darf er sich gerne bei uns melden und natürlich wird die Person auch dafür bezahlt. Alle weiteren Informationen (neben dem pdf was wir bereits hochgeladen haben), bekommt die Person dann bei Interesse zugeschickt.


----------



## klauskarambulut (15. Okt 2016)

Fragt doch einfach euren Professor oder Dozenten, was, pardon wie viel sie haben möchten um euch den Schein so zu geben.

Da sparen die sich eine Menge Zeit und haben auch noch was davon. Das Geld das ein Dozent für die Tätigkeit bekommt, davon kann man wirklich nicht leben. Das Geld wird man dann auch noch von der Steuer absetzen können.

Und hey, eine Hochschule am Bodensee hatte im Informatikinstitut über lange Zeit die Regelung, dass bei der Betreuung externer Abschlussarbeiten 2.000,- Aufwandsentschädigung für den Professor fällig wurden oder die Note entsprechend nach unten korrigiert wurde. 
http://www.spiegel.de/lebenundlerne...der-professor-die-hand-aufhaelt-a-363039.html

P.S. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, habt ihr schon mindestens zwei Leute, die euch geholfen haben, vergrault, weil ihr, die ihr keine Ahnung habt, trotzdem meint es besser zu wissen. Das ist eine tolle Leistung und super Werbung. Selbst zu doof zum Betrügen!


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Okt 2016)

Naja, eine Teilbeschreibung, was sie haben möchten, aus dem ersten Beitrag, grob "Rahmenbedingungen" aus http://www.java-forum.org/thema/hilfe-4-gewinnt-spiel.174880/#post-1104264 und weitere Infos per PN an alle, die helfen möchten, steht jetzt in diesem Thema. Damit wäre wohl alles geklärt. Wer helfen möchte, kann das jetzt gerne tun.
Den Prof "bestechen", würd ich allerdings nicht tun. Das ist, moralisch gesehen, wahrscheinlich noch verwerflicher, als einfach zu fragen, wer das für euch (umsonst, für lau oder um selber dabei etwas zu lernen) machen würd.

Sorry, klingt jetzt vielleicht so - als wäre ich auf einmal dafür.


----------



## tommysenf (15. Okt 2016)

klauskarambulut hat gesagt.:


> P.S. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, habt ihr schon mindestens zwei Leute, die euch geholfen haben, vergrault, weil ihr, die ihr keine Ahnung habt, trotzdem meint es besser zu wissen. Das ist eine tolle Leistung und super Werbung. Selbst zu doof zum Betrüg


Ohne Worte...


----------



## AndiE (15. Okt 2016)

Ich leiste gerne Hilfe, aber es ist dann "Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe". Gerne unterstütze ich die TO beim Erstellungsprozess, dann aber öffentlich und kostenlos. Aber ich halte nichts davon, für jemanden eine Aufgabe zu lösen, selbst wenn es dafür Geld gäbe.


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Okt 2016)

Soll wirklich jeder einzelne Teil hier durchexerziert werden??


----------



## JStein52 (15. Okt 2016)

AndiE hat gesagt.:


> Gerne unterstütze ich die TO beim Erstellungsprozess, dann aber öffentlich und kostenlos.


Das ist ja wohl ein bisschen realitätsfern.


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Okt 2016)

Und verbiete deinem Prof bei der Korrektur google, das Internet oder Ähnliches zwecks Plagiatfindung zu verwenden...


----------



## Jardcore (17. Okt 2016)

JulianaK hat gesagt.:


> das das Gelernte aus dem Kurs dazu einfach nicht ausreicht


Ich will hier nochmal kritisch anmerken, dass ein Studium nicht das vorkauen von Wissen ist, sondern das wahrscheinlich 70% Selbststudium bedeutet. Und wenn man etwas nicht versteht, dann liest man ein Buch oder schaut heutzutage einfach ein Youtube Video zu dem Thema. Dort wird dann wahrscheinlich nicht die Paketstruktur des Pakets vorgegeben, aber das das eine Arbeit von weniger als eine Minute ist solltet ihr in den ersten 20min des Selbststudiums herausgefunden haben.

Hier der erste Treffer zu Vier gewinnt auf Youtube: 



Ich schätze der Aufwand wären ca. 8std arbeit, mit eurem Vorwissen. Da ihr zu dritt seit solltet ihr sogar noch schneller sein, weil ihr euch gegenseitig helfen könnt. Danach solltet ihr auf jeden Fall eure Programm verstanden haben.
Hier nochmal ein Werbevideo wie cool es ist programmieren zu können. Vor Allem... man kann es nicht nur in der Informatik gebrauchen. Das logische Denken ist in jedem Bereich ein heutzutage nicht mehr wegzudenkendes Gut.





*Mikro fallen lassen*


----------

